# Ovex supplements and questions..



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

Ok, so after my recent miscarriage, I went to a chiropractor that specializes in maternal care.. as I was having some back pains consistently (to the point I wa s throwing up)..

She sold me some OVEX, which I hadn't heard of before.. It is made from Bovine Ovaries.. she said it would give me natural progesterone support (I had low progesterone in this last pregnancy, and am getting tested for PCOS). She wanted me to take 3 3times a day.. The bottle said 1 3x day, and since it was $28 for a small bottle, that is what i have been taking for about a week..

Fast forward to today when I see my OB.. Got the bloodwork for PCOS done.. it will be a few days for the results. My OB completely threw out the Ovex. She said she really doesn't care what vegetable supplements her patients want to take, but she will not have her patients taking supplements made from meat products due to the risk of mad cow.. (this is what she said) When I looked Ovex up on the internet, it seems as though it is hard to find in the US, although my Chiro is here..

So now the question becomes.. what to do.. One the one hand, I think people around the world probably do eat Bovine ovaries, and they aren't all dying from mad cow.. also, my OB did not recognize the Ovex for what it is until I told her.. so obviously she is not that familiar with the product..

I could possibly switch to a veggie version of the pill, like soy maybe, and I can ask my Chiro about it- (another appt later this week).. also, it has occurred to me that Ovex is like a dried, compressed version of the bovine.. it isn't like raw meat.. so perhaps it has gone through some heating process that I don't know of to get to be the form that it is? It also has occurred to me that since I did find it was rare to find in the US,- well, that makes me want to question WHY is it rare in the US.. perhaps there is some underlying reason..

Help and advise needed.. if this is not the right place for this topic, I apologize, and please move as needed.


----------



## sjangi (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Can you tell me the brand the ovex bottle is from? Is it Standard Process?
Honestly her throwing out the bottle because of fear of mad cow, is ridiculous. There are alot of other things that can happen from taking synthetic vitamins over time or meds. So please don't worry. Just let me know who made the product and i can then provide you with more info.


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

Thanks for the help! It is this one..

(And she didn't "throw it out" although I thought she would, I mean, she let me leave with it, but basically demanded that I not take it).
http://www.standardprocess.com/displ...log.spi?ID=122

The site also has a downloadable info sheet.. on that page.


----------



## sjangi (Mar 27, 2006)

I am familiar with the product. I am a chiro who does nutrtion response testing and uses the standard process products all the time. I can vouch for the quality of product and the intense and rigorous methods that go into producing these supplements. They are produced here in the usa and is a company based in wisconsin. The product is a protomorphogen product, as far as i know there is no animal tissue in the product, what it has is the cytosol extract from the cells. So really there should be no fear there.
As for having PCOS, one of the main things to think about is a low carb diet, with lots of good fresh salads, and organic protein. I had PCOS, i even had low progesterone during my first pregnancy (no intervention) and everything is fine. Please avoid soy products they can really create more problems down the road.

Also let me know where you are and maybe i can help find you someone who does Nutrition Response Testing. They can find the hidden reason why you are having these symptoms. Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

Can you tell me more about nutrition response testing? My chiro had me hold the bottle in one hand, and push on my other arm before she told me to take the ovex.. is that what you are talking about?


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Will come back later. But, you need saliva testing of hormones. Look for the "Adrenal Fatigue" thread. A lot of PCOS info there. Or search PCOS in this forum for more info.

Also look for THE Iodine Thread.

Pat


----------



## sjangi (Mar 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pinoikoi* 
Can you tell me more about nutrition response testing? My chiro had me hold the bottle in one hand, and push on my other arm before she told me to take the ovex.. is that what you are talking about?

Yes it is a similar thing, i can't be sure if that is what she is doing. We use muscle testing as a form of analysis, but each technique is different in what it is they look for. Maybe that is what she does..
You could also look at restorative endocrinology by Janet Lang. She has some awesome info and protocols. She also uses saliva testing to measure hormones.


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

I had a lot of bloodwork done, that showed my hormone levels were WAY off... once right before I got a +, and two in successions within two weeks of that.. I had another round of bloodwork today, to check if the progesterone levels are off often, or if it was just a bad timing fluke kind of thing.. I haven't had a saliva test, though.


----------



## sjangi (Mar 27, 2006)

saliva testing is alot more accurate, depending on sending it to the right lab who has proper ranges set up for the particular hormone.


----------

